# question for EPI Belt or OEM



## bat quad (Mar 28, 2009)

Hello Guys I have a question I have to bring order to EPI - for Clutch Springs DRS23 Almond and Secondary KSS4 red. like your opinion. Your opinion to buy a Belt Drive? EPI Severe Duty - Super Duty - Standard Parts or OEM belt?
Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

OEM is pretty much the best belt for the best price.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

OEM belts went way up. The ones at babbitts that were 47 dollars are now 78 + shipping.
If you gonna spend money on EPI belt, you should consider the new Highlifter belt that came out. You get a warranty with it for 1 year. You shred it, you get new for 15 bucks. (SAVE THE RECEIPT AND PACKING)


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

OEM belt for sure. 

You going to order the almond primary spring and the red secondary spring?


----------



## bat quad (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes bayou_boy_22 I'm going to consider those suggested by Bootlegger I was here in the forum I run with Mudzilla front 28-10-12 / 28-12-12 back. For advice for me thanks


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

bat quad said:


> Yes bayou_boy_22 I'm going to consider those suggested by Bootlegger I was here in the forum I run with Mudzilla front 28-10-12 / 28-12-12 back. For advice for me thanks


I think we are going to need to know what kind of riding you do Bat Quad. For those size tires and general 50/50 split between mud & trail, I would think Red secondary and Maroon primary but you may want more stall, more topend, more low end...different mid-range...so tell us how and where you ride. 

OEM belts. I have an EPI, and it has been a great belt for the last 800 miles or so but its almost time. I have a new OEM on the wall just waiting. Just be sure it says KAWASAKI on the belt. Cheap knock-offs won't. I have heard great things about the new HL belt...expecialy now that they are not making them short..lol


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

The almond primary has very little stall....not hardly enough to tell.

also....OEM belt....or second choice....Carlise UltiMax belt....I have had great luck outta the one I am running.


----------



## bat quad (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes nmkawierider I split 50/50 between riding mud , trail and sand

For Hl belt can be better than OEM, 
where I find Hl Shipment to Italy


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

bat quad said:


> Yes nmkawierider I split 50/50 between riding mud , trail and sand
> 
> For Hl belt can be better than OEM,
> where I find Hl Shipment to Italy


You will need to either email or call them on that.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The HL belts are a peice of ****. Stick with OEM or the Carlisle that Bootlegger mentioned.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

since when is the new HL belt a piece of ****?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dunno about the NEW ones but the others were crap. 

Has anyone even posted a report on the new one yet? Not that I have seen, not here anyway.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

oem.....


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

oh i agree those original ones were ****. they were the same dayco belts just different packaging.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i havent seen anyone complaining about the new belt .. but remember they run small goin to have to shim it


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I read the smallness is attributed to the slightly increased width


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

tha'ts the excuse i use too ---^


----------

